# Another Welcome tile Auction on Ebay ... great gift for everybody



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Another Grueby Green Welcome tile on eBay … the last one did well and I'm thinking this one will too

Still not not sure if it is the green tile, frame design or both. This one has a little different frame and the tile has more yellow … tried for a weathered sky look.

Today there are 25 watchers with 56 page views … no bids yet.

My bet it will get real exciting in the last minutes. My previous eBay blog auction announcement ended nicely and I found a new buyer and gave a deal to the 3rd bidder … a repeat buyer/collector. That one went to home with 13 of my earlier pieces.

Check it out. EIGHT days to go.

Any comments are appreciated.

Regards
DAN

















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200541706812&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful, Dan!

Love the details on the frame.

Lew


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

Though I normally prefer those tiles with a more dramatic contrast, I do like the brighter flavor of this one. More of the sense of a cheery Spring afternoon, an open and inviting feeling paralleling the 'Welcome.'

The dramatic contrast remains with the darker stained oak frame working with the tile. And of course, your design and execution of it is fabulous. The eBay's following a testament to the beauty of the piece itself and the aesthetics of the Arts & Crafts Style in general.

Where do you get all your Grueby tiles?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice, Dan!

Lee


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Grueby is a brand name and this case the description of the color and tile style. I make the tiles myself… my own designs, molds and labor. keeps me entertained.

auction is bid up to 56 bucks … 90 views and 32 watchers …7 days to go


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great colour.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

260 page views

43 watchers

86 bucks

3 hrs as 26 minutes to go


----------

